# Heart of the Matter Farm 2021-2022 kidding



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

We had 3 Nigerian Dwarf babies born two weeks ago. 1 doe and 2 bucks. One doe had twins and one doe had a single. All doing good. This is the first for me to have Nigerian Dwarf babies. They are a lot different the Boers and Nubians.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awwww! So cute! love their jackets too! Congratulations 😊


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So cute! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness, adorable. 😊


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Jasmine had a buck and doe. Born at 9:30pm


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Bluebell has twin girls!! She delivered at 3:00am


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

You've had a very long night. Congratulations to you and the does on the successful delivery of those precious kids.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow, I hope you get some rest today, it’s been a long night for you. Congratulations on your beautiful new babies. I hope moms are doing great. Enjoy the kids😁


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Ivory has a buck and doe. She delivered around 5:00pm. This is her first time having a doe


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Just read the beginning of your post! Their all so cute how'd it go with the Nigerians compared to your others then?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

K.B. said:


> Just read the beginning of your post! Their all so cute how'd it go with the Nigerians compared to your others then?


the Nigerian Dwarfs do well with my Boers. I have enough space they can get away from them if they need to. my Boers are layed back for the most part.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awwwww! Too cute😃


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Opal has 2 does and 1 buck. Had to help. The first one was trying to come butt first. So Opal did not dilate at first. I had to help her dilate then once I found back legs and got them lined up out the baby came.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Cute!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Ahhhhhh look at those babies!! NDs are something else, the tiniest little things!! But so super cute!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

That face tho! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, congrats.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Caramel has a buck and doe. Buck is a paint with dapples. Doe is tradition with cap. Not sure if she has dapples yet. Caramel did great she delivered them all herself. I was there just in case she needed help.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations 🎉👏


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Nicole delivered at 1:30pm today. 2 does


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Too cute! I just scrolled through your last few posts. I love the adorable little faces!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Sapphire gave me 3 does!!! I only thought she was going to have 1 baby. I did pull the one because of her size. And depending if Sapphire’s milk comes in, I might have to pull another one.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Hazel is so tiny. She is Sapphire’s Hazel is doing great in the house. Eat great.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We had a little doeling born years ago at 1 and a half lbs, gave a small bo- se shot, she could not walk or get up for a week, put out a heat lamp, went out every 2 hours day and night to hold her up to mama to nurse mama.

I held her up to work her muscles.
Took forever but she started to hold her self up and was finally able to walk. 
We called her squishy. 
She never grew to normal size but was healthy. Good luck with your cute baby.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

She stands and moves are good. I did give her a shot of bo-se.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, she is precious, glad she is up on her own, that is a major plus. 
Still rooting for her. Good job. 👍


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Penny has a buck and doe. I am so thankful she only had twins. Unless she decides to surprise me and pop another one out.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Cuties!


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Aw, look at those cute ears!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awww congrats! Very beautiful


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Dusty has a buck.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Adel decided to go this morning. And I was not around. She had triplets 2 boys 1 girl. If I was not late on getting out to do chores I would have been able to save the girl.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Sorry about the girl. Congrats on the boys!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Congrats on all the cute babies. Sorry that you lost the girl 😢


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww how cute. 

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Lucy just had 2 bucks and 1 doe.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww they are cute, congrats.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Nora has 2 bucks. They was trying to come at the same time🤦‍♀️.


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Congrats on all your babies! They’re adorable
☺


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, they are cute.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Maple had a beautiful paint and dapple buck kid. But it was to big for her and got stuck. And did not make it. 😞
I put Lucy’s buck kid that I had in the house to bottle with Maple. Hoping she will take it. So far she is letting him nurse. I am hoping Maple did not tear.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry 😞


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Lilly has a buck and doe. I am officially doe with January kidding.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations! I bet you are happy to be done.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh what pretty wee ones! Enjoy your time off..lol 😁💕


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, too cute.


----------

